# Question about the effect of smoked meats on children



## rob sicc (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi All,

I am not getting on a soap box or plan on preaching.  I want to ask a question because of something that happened with my 7 year old daughter.

Has anyone heard of smoked food being bad for younger children?  I can't think it would be.  I'm sure everyone on the site has fed a young child something they have smoked, no?

Last week when i had my first smoke my daughter had some of the pork butt that I cooked.  She was sick that night.   The next day she didn't have any and slept through the night fine.  The third day she tasted the pork butt again.  She loved it.  There was no complaint but that third night she was sick in the middle of the night again.  The wife thinks its the pork butt.  I was fine and everyone else (all adults0 that ate it were fine.

Any ideas, comments, suggestions, or advice?

Thanks.


----------



## yotzee (Aug 5, 2014)

My two year old has been eating smoked meat for a good year now.  Never had a problem.   Did the child eat anything else with the pork?  She may have had something that her immune system couldn't fight off like an adults could, so while you guys might have been OK, she had a reaction.  Slaws, eggs and mayo salads are often the culprits.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 5, 2014)

Or maybe she is allergic to pork, or perhaps something in the rub or sauce?


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 5, 2014)

Yotzee said:


> My two year old has been eating smoked meat for a good year now.  Never had a problem.   Did the child eat anything else with the pork?  She may have had something that her immune system couldn't fight off like an adults could, so while you guys might have been OK, she had a reaction.  Slaws, eggs and mayo salads are often the culprits.


Yotzee,

Very good point.  I can't remember what else she ate.  There might have been macaroni salad with Mayo.  I'm sure she has eaten everything else before but the combination might have been the problem.  We plan to keep a close eye on what she eats for a while.  We should probably keep a log.  I will tell my wife tonight that we should start that.

Thanks again.


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 5, 2014)

mneeley490 said:


> Or maybe she is allergic to pork, or perhaps something in the rub or sauce?


I appreciate your comment but I am certain she is not allergic to pork.  She has eaten pork chops for years.  But thank you for taking the time to comment.  It probably is an alergy or a bad combination of things she ate with the Pork Bark.

This is a very personal matter (my baby girl) not just a general question so I am grateful to everyone and anyone that makes a comment.

Thanks agian.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 5, 2014)

Rob, this post is important because it is about your Baby's health but in the future, please don't post the same question in multiple forums. It is not fair to other members, taking up space on the main page. Thank You...JJ


----------



## yotzee (Aug 5, 2014)

What type of wood did you use?  Does she have any fruit or nut allergies?


----------



## shoneyboy (Aug 5, 2014)

My first thought is that she may have had indigestion......... or heart burn.....Sometimes when I eat others cooking I will get it real bad, but when I cook I never do....... I think it's a combination of prep, wood and how heavy it's smoked...... Hope she feels better......ShoneyBoy


----------



## padronman (Aug 5, 2014)

May of just been a stomach virus that really manifested itself with the strong flavors of the pork.   Truthfully I would ask her pediatrician and see what he has to say.....but I do not believe the smoked food to be an issue. My kids have eaten tons of it with no issues.......well except they are brats 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hope the she feels better and gets back ready for Dad's Q

Scott


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 6, 2014)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Rob, this post is important because it is about your Baby's health but in the future, please don't post the same question in multiple forums. It is not fair to other members, taking up space on the main page. Thank You...JJ


JJ,

I am sorrry about posting it twice.  I felt that I origianlly posted it in the wrong forum so I reported it in General where I thought it belonged but didn't lookingot deleting the first thread.

It won't happen again.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 6, 2014)

Yotzee said:


> What type of wood did you use? Does she have any fruit or nut allergies?


Yotzee,

She does have some slight nut allergies.  I used hickory.  That makes so much sense.  I used to have fruit allergies so using cherry might have been a bad idea for me back then.

I think I have to keep her away from smoked items until I am sure what it is.

I never even thought to put that together.

Thanks again.


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 6, 2014)

Shoneyboy said:


> My first thought is that she may have had indigestion......... or heart burn.....Sometimes when I eat others cooking I will get it real bad, but when I cook I never do....... I think it's a combination of prep, wood and how heavy it's smoked...... Hope she feels better......ShoneyBoy


Thanks for the well wishes Shoneyboy.

She's been fine sense.


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 6, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> May of just been a stomach virus that really manifested itself with the strong flavors of the pork.   Truthfully I would ask her pediatrician and see what he has to say.....but I do not believe the smoked food to be an issue. My kids have eaten tons of it with no issues.......well except they are brats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2014)

Rob Sicc said:


> JJ,
> 
> I am sorrry about posting it twice.  I felt that I origianlly posted it in the wrong forum so I reported it in General where I thought it belonged but didn't lookingot deleting the first thread.
> 
> ...


No worries Sir. Our Babies are one thing that there is no one whom will fault you for getting the info out there. My comment was just a reminder for any one else reading the post. Thanks for the PM...JJ


----------



## thelinx004 (Aug 6, 2014)

I have to say I was pretty concerned when I saw the thread title and I have my first born on it's way!!  Was afraid I was going to have to give-up my new found obsession with smoking everything in the fridge!  Coming from a medical background I would have to agree with the nut allergy noted earlier or something you didn't realize that was in the rub.  Keeping a food journal is a great way to track possible food allergies before going to see your pediatrician, they will probably ask you to do it anyways.  Hope all turns out well for your little girl and you can find an alternative for her to enjoy your cooking!


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 6, 2014)

rob have you had your girl tested for any food allergies ??....we had two bouts with my 3 year old son getting bad red hives all over his body that had to go to the ER....had him tested and found out he does have an egg and peanut allergies....will be worth a talk to his doctor and get those tests underway....


----------



## dcarch (Aug 6, 2014)

Have you ever given bacon to your kid?

Bacon is smoked.

dcarch


----------



## yotzee (Aug 6, 2014)

Rob Sicc said:


> Yotzee,
> 
> She does have some slight nut allergies.  I used hickory.  That makes so much sense.  I used to have fruit allergies so using cherry might have been a bad idea for me back then.
> 
> ...



No problem!  My 2 year old daughter has a severe peanut allergy so its always at the forefront of my thought process.  I wouldnt consider it the answer but I'd keep it in mind as a possibility.


----------



## red dog (Aug 6, 2014)

I have an Aunt that is allergic to  smoked food or any food that has smoked components in it. She has flu like symptoms. They discovered it years ago when she started getting ill when they BBQed with Kingsford charcoal with mesquite in it. She can even get sick on food with smoked paprika or liquid smoke. So, it could well be some type of wood smoke allergy.


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 7, 2014)

TheLinX004 said:


> I have to say I was pretty concerned when I saw the thread title and I have my first born on it's way!!  Was afraid I was going to have to give-up my new found obsession with smoking everything in the fridge!  Coming from a medical background I would have to agree with the nut allergy noted earlier or something you didn't realize that was in the rub.  Keeping a food journal is a great way to track possible food allergies before going to see your pediatrician, they will probably ask you to do it anyways.  Hope all turns out well for your little girl and you can find an alternative for her to enjoy your cooking!


Hi Kevin,

Thanks for our reply.  Luckily she ca eat regular BBQ and my beef jerky that I make nw and then.  I started a match last night for her.  She doen't seem to upset and she hasn't had ay issues sinc she stopped eating the pork. I hadn't dawned on me that since she might have a mild nut alergy that the wood used to crate the smok migt cause a problem until someone metioned it here.

Congrat's on the upcoming addition ot your family. It really helps put thingsinto perspective.

Ciao,

Rob


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 7, 2014)

bob1961 said:


> rob have you had your girl tested for any food allergies ??....we had two bouts with my 3 year old son getting bad red hives all over his body that had to go to the ER....had him tested and found out he does have an egg and peanut allergies....will be worth a talk to his doctor and get those tests underway....


Bob,

I keep meaning to call my allergist.  I will call today.  My daughter hasn't had any more issues since she stopped eating the pork.  I am smoking chicken this weekend hopfully.  We probably wont let her try it though.  I think we'll keep her to regular bbq for a while.


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 7, 2014)

dcarch said:


> Have you ever given bacon to your kid?
> 
> Bacon is smoked.
> 
> dcarch


Dcarch,

Thats an interesting point.  however the only bacon we've given her is mass produced in those lovely plastic wraps from the local supermarket.  Don't think that really counts.  lol


----------



## shinny (Aug 9, 2014)

Rob,

I'm glad to hear that your daughter is ok and there was nothing more serious. If you call your doctor and find that using certain wood, can cause a reaction, would you post what the doc says? My neighbor's child has a nut allergy and I won't use pecan or any other related wood when I smoke something. I would hate to be the cause of a reaction.


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 10, 2014)

Shinny said:


> Rob,
> 
> I'm glad to hear that your daughter is ok and there was nothing more serious. If you call your doctor and find that using certain wood, can cause a reaction, would you post what the doc says? My neighbor's child has a nut allergy and I won't use pecan or any other related wood when I smoke something. I would hate to be the cause of a reaction.


Shinny,

When I hear back from my Doctor I will certainly post what he tells me.  One of my daughter's friends has a nut allergy also. Since I made a batch without using the smoker she was able to eat that batch of jerky.  just FYI.

I will call doctor back tomorrow and let you know what he says.


----------

